# 1910 Vega Path Racer Project



## Halfdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi!

I bought a bike in poor state the other week, a Swedish built Vega from circa 1910.

Initially, I gave it a gently scrub and sealed the surface with a layer of matte clear coat. So far I've only overhauled the headset, changed stem, handlebar and saddle. Next up is rebuilding the wheels with new spokes. I'm missing the hardest part: the skip tooth chain, but that is a later concern.

Best regards

/ Halfdan


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2022)

If its a standard 1" pitch chain those aren't hard to come by. On this side of the pond anyway!


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> If its a standard 1" pitch chain those aren't hard to come by. On this side of the pond anyway!



Yes, it's a standard 1" pitch chain. Here in Sweden they are pretty hard to get hold on these days - and expensive.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 8, 2022)

For what it is worth, 1" pitch chains were common on track bikes up through the 1950s-1960s.  Might help on locating one in Europe...


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 15, 2022)

I made a brass number plate for my path racer and I'm slightly hesitant about it. Should I leave it on - and if so - shall I patinate it?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 15, 2022)

I like it! The three crowns are a nice touch. I have achieved a realistic looking patina by boiling  brass is a saturated solution of sodium bicarbonate (bikarbonat) and potassium chloride (salt substitute from the grocery store in the US).


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 15, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I like it! The three crowns are a nice touch. I have achieved a realistic looking patina by boiling  brass is a saturated solution of sodium bicarbonate (bikarbonat) and potassium chloride (salt substitute from the grocery store in the US).




Wow, that's a very nice patina you have achieved, Andrew! I didn't know that you could patinate using sodium bicarbonate and potassium chloride? I have only heard of vinegar, ammonia, liver of sulphur etcetera. Are the fumes very smelly when boiling it? You can do it in the kitchen without risk for strong fumes? I would very much appreciate if you let me know how to do it properly.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 16, 2022)

I did it on the kitchen stove, although I think my wife was out of the house.  Not smelly at all, but it did take a while.  I don't remember just what proportions I used, but it was mostly Bicarbonate.  I added more until no more would dissolve.  Let me try to find a recipe!


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 17, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I did it on the kitchen stove, although I think my wife was out of the house.  Not smelly at all, but it did take a while.  I don't remember just what proportions I used, but it was mostly Bicarbonate.  I added more until no more would dissolve.  Let me try to find a recipe!



That's great news - thanks a lot! I already have bicarbonate at home, but had to order potassium chloride online. Thank you so much! Cheers!


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 18, 2022)

I got some new stuff for my path racer today. A very skilled leather craftsman in Serbia makes fantastic tool bags etcetera for old bicycles. I ordered a frame carrying handle and a tool bag - they look great! His Instagram page if someone is interested: https://www.instagram.com/ronto_leather/


----------



## Velo-dream (Nov 18, 2022)

in my opinion, the saddle should be an older model and the handlebars should be nickle plated


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> I made a brass number plate for my path racer and I'm slightly hesitant about it. Should I leave it on - and if so - shall I patinate it?
> 
> View attachment 1732823


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> I got some new stuff for my path racer today. A very skilled leather craftsman in Serbia makes fantastic tool bags etcetera for old bicycles. I ordered a frame carrying handle and a tool bag - they look great! His Instagram page if someone is interested: https://www.instagram.com/ronto_leather/
> 
> View attachment 1734526
> View attachment 1734527
> ...



I like it the condition it is in looks cool the way it is


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 18, 2022)

Velo-dream said:


> in my opinion, the saddle should be an older model and the handlebars should be nickle plated



I agree with you on the handlebar - I should have bought nickle plated instead (that was available from the source I bought it from). The saddle, in my opinion, will do for the moment. It's not easy to find an original saddle in good condition. Any suggestions?



Popeonwheels said:


> I like it the condition it is in looks cool the way it is



Thanks! Do you mean it's cool without the tool bag, carrying handle and the homemade brass number plate?


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> I agree with you on the handlebar - I should have bought nickle plated instead (that was available from the source I bought it from). The saddle, in my opinion, will do for the moment. It's not easy to find an original saddle in good condition. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks! Do you mean it's cool without the tool bag, carrying handle and the homemade brass number plate?


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 18, 2022)

No I like the brass plate ,tool bag and carrying handle adds character to the vibe of the bike. Don’t strip it it's cool and nostalgic and educational to new cabers and younger enthusiasts ( next-gen)


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 18, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> No I like the brass plate ,tool bag and carrying handle adds character to the vibe of the bike. Don’t strip it it's cool and nostalgic and educational to new cabers and younger enthusiasts ( next-gen)



Well, thanks a lot!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 19, 2022)

You can rebuild the original saddle- there are lots of tutorials on the web.  A new plywood core can be made.  A sewing machine is needed for the cover, or maybe a local shoe repair man or your source in Serbia could help?


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 19, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> You can rebuild the original saddle- there are lots of tutorials on the web.  A new plywood core can be made.  A sewing machine is needed for the cover, or maybe a local shoe repair man or your source in Serbia could help?



Of course, that's a good suggestion - thanks! But in this case I think the original saddle is too far gone. It's completely rusted out. And to be honest, I like my current saddle, which has been built together with parts from two defect saddles. I have no ambition for this bike to be period correct. I'm happy if the result will be a pastiche of a 1910 path racer.


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 26, 2022)

I have tried to create some patina on my brass number plate the last few days. I also bought a new lamp bracket in brass from eBay (unfortunately with ridiculously bad fitting, so I had to file it down here and there for it to fit). My goal was to achieve the same level of patina as on the manufacturer badge and the carbide lamp. That wasn't an easy task.

First, I created some base patina, using a few drops of liver of sulfur in hot water. Then I boiled the brass items in sodium bicarbonate and potassium chloride (thanks for the tip, Andrew!) for almost two hours, but it was still not patinated enough. Next step of creating patina, I put the brass in a sealed container with hardboiled eggs  for 8 hours. That didn't do it. Then I tried the fumes of vinegar and salt for 8 hours. That wasn't to my satisfaction either. Finally, I tried the fumes of ammonia for 2 hours - and it came out great and I'm very pleased with the result.

Some pics before and after:


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 26, 2022)

That's awesome! Fantastic job & really cool bike!


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's awesome! Fantastic job & really cool bike!



Thank you, sir! I'm very happy so far! 😊


----------



## Pyn (Nov 26, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a bike in poor state the other week, a Swedish built Vega from circa 1910.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike! Where were you able to find the white tires? They look great.


----------



## Halfdan (Nov 26, 2022)

Pyn said:


> Beautiful bike! Where were you able to find the white tires? They look great.




Well, thanks! I found them here:









						Tires white 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 3/8 37-622
					

Classic Block Profile




					classic-cycle.com
				




They also have white 635 tires:









						Tires Classic Cycle white 28 x 1 1/2 40 x 635
					

Classic Cycle Tire white 28 x 1 1/2 40 x 635 700 x 38 B colour: white Very stable quality with vintage block / brick-profile. Max Load : 150…




					classic-cycle.com


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 8, 2022)

In Sweden, all bicycle owners in the early 1900s, were obliged to have a licence plate mounted on their bikes. I finally got hold of one and mounted it today.


----------



## andybee75 (Dec 9, 2022)

Not quite true, only certain towns and under certain years were obligated.


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 10, 2022)

andybee75 said:


> Not quite true, only certain towns and under certain years were obligated.



I'm sure you're right about that, Andreas. It would be fun to know where and when this type of licence plate had its origin.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 10, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> I have tried to create some patina on my brass number plate the last few days. I also bought a new lamp bracket in brass from eBay (unfortunately with ridiculously bad fitting, so I had to file it down here and there for it to fit). My goal was to achieve the same level of patina as on the manufacturer badge and the carbide lamp. That wasn't an easy task.
> 
> First, I created some base patina, using a few drops of liver of sulfur in hot water. Then I boiled the brass items in sodium bicarbonate and potassium chloride (thanks for the tip, Andrew!) for almost two hours, but it was still not patinated enough. Next step of creating patina, I put the brass in a sealed container with hardboiled eggs  for 8 hours. That didn't do it. Then I tried the fumes of vinegar and salt for 8 hours. That wasn't to my satisfaction either. Finally, I tried the fumes of ammonia for 2 hours - and it came out great and I'm very pleased with the result.
> 
> ...



Looks much better really coming along great ,,,😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 10, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Looks much better really coming along great ,,,😎😎😎😎😎




Thank you, sir - I'm really pleased with the result so far! 🙂


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 10, 2022)

Outside, today... 🙃


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 10, 2022)

Halfdan said:


> Outside, today... 🙃
> 
> View attachment 1748573



Weather…?


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 10, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> Weather…?




-2 Celsius, cloudy.


----------



## Halfdan (Dec 26, 2022)

Boom! A new patinated brass detail on my Vega Path Racer! 😜

I bought an old military bicycle pump made of brass, stripped it from paint and patinated it, following the steps I have described earlier in this thread.


----------

